# Will anyone edit my photo? :)



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

I had my dad take a few photos of me yesterday, and I want to use them to submit to acting companies (to be an extra). Obviously, they are very amateur, but we used a high-quality camera.

I dunno if anyone will, but I was wondering if someone could potentially one or more of them look better and more professional. ? I am new to this picture game, and I've tried to use Photoshop and Gimp and I just don't understand them very well right now.

http://i.imgur.com/BuJ6F.jpg

This was someone's edit:
http://i.imgur.com/TrYSG.jpg


----------



## MissCream (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2011)

If you truly want to get into the acting business, pony up and have a professional shoot done.  Submitting a pix like this, no matter how dolled up it gets, will look amateurish.


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you MissCream! :3

480sparky: I am not sure whether or not I'm serious about it yet. I like to act, but I haven't had any real background in it. I'm not going to shell out the money to get a professional shot, just to be turned down in the casting calls. I just want to have a light career in extra work; I don't think that you need to be a professional actor to be an extra. Anyways, point is, I don't have the money right now to get professional shots done. This is the best I have with the resources given to me (i.e. a camera and a house). I've taken pictures in the past with the same result quality-wise. And I still don't have money. :C I want to be an amateur actor, not the next Angelina Jolie, so I'm going to try and get the best-looking picture without paying a professional.


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2011)

You have a brain........do some research on headshots!! (no money needed) Then re-shoot w/ your dad. It's a digital camera so take as many shots as you need.

But like said above, if you want to be an actor you'll have to pay for better shots.
headshots 101 - What is a headshot?


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

I have done plenty of research on headshots. However, I do not have access to anyone/anything else. This is the most I have access to. I do not know anyone who is a professional photographer. The places I took these photos are the best places I could find in my entire two houses of living.

I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just saying that I can not take any pictures better than this. This is the best I could do. I know I don't look great, and the quality isn't great, but without money, this is all I could come up with.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do you want me to send it? It's not the greatest because it wasn't a great picture. If you do re-shoot it make sure that you stand A LOT further away from the wall, that way you won't get that awful shadow.


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

You can send it to my email if you like:

mysticoffire@msn.com


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2011)

Check with a local college that has an art/photography department. Talk  to some of the teachers and see if they can recommend a talented student  who would like to trade time for cd/prints.

Go to craigslist.org and post or read the posts in your closest city. A  lot of times there are photographers that are just starting out that  will do the shots for free to mutually boost their portfolio by giving  you free shots.


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2011)

CorinaRose said:


> I'm not going to shell out the money to get a professional shot, just to be turned down in the casting calls.


Uh, your logic is fatally flawed. You're more likely to get turned down in casting calls if your photos are obviously amateur made.

Even successful extras/actors having a butt-load of professionally made photos get turned down in casting calls from time to time.


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

No, I mean I haven't been trained in acting, I'm not very good, etc. I just want to be an extra in a few movies/anythings to have the experience. I don't see the use of spending $200 just to be an extra - ANYone can be an extra.


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2011)

Just wondering....where do you live?


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

I live near Philadelphia.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 3, 2011)

I sent it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, the photo that you have uploaded really isn't much to work with. You are very pretty, apart from the lip gear which is a distraction, but that's my personal view, not yours.  The comment made from mishele regarding a photo school is a good place to start, it's probably better and safer than searching someone online in your area.

Good luck with this.


----------



## mikemicki (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are 2 edits.  Maybe you can re-shoot outdoors next time.    I think you can get much nicer results w/ natural lighting outdoors.  Good luck in your acting endeavor.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 3, 2011)

Geeze, I didn't even get a thank you!


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2011)

She'll prolly never come back....lol


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you guys for editing my photo!

You shouldn't jump to conclusions - I had to go to work for the past 6 hours, but I left this window open so I could check back. I think the edits are wonderful and I appreciate the time you put into them. Thank you again. 

And thank you for your suggestions as well, I'll try to employ them if I get the chance.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 3, 2011)

You're welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 3, 2011)

Do a re-shoot outdoors but in a shade, move away maybe about 8 feet from a wall or a backgound.  The shadow is so distracting as MissCream suggested.  The photo you posted wont speak well of you no matter how good MissCream did it 

I believe a good photo is 95% composition, and 5% post process.  You took care of the 95% and MissCream can only do 5%


----------



## Rocan (Apr 3, 2011)

where are you located? if your near NYC area id be happy to do a mini outdoor photo sesh and get you a nice pic. simply meet my schedule and I'll get you a professional looking shot in a jiffy.


----------



## Edsport (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocan said:


> where are you located? if your near NYC area id be happy to do a mini outdoor photo sesh and get you a nice pic. simply meet my schedule and I'll get you a professional looking shot in a jiffy.



Post # 13 says near Philadelphia...


----------



## CorinaRose (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocan: That is so sweet of you to offer! I live near Philadelphia. I do have a car, but I don't know how feasible it would be, I think you're 2-3 hours away!


----------



## crissu (Aug 31, 2011)

Imageshack - buj6df.jpg there you go.Hope you will like it


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 31, 2011)

crissu said:


> Imageshack - buj6df.jpg there you go.Hope you will like it



Sorry, but that edit is terrible. It frightened me actually. Whats with the eyes?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow.. she got a bad sunburn all of the sudden!


----------



## RichardsKitten (Sep 1, 2011)

Has realized that I really need to pay more attention to the dates on these threads. Grr, I hate being a Noob to a forum. I havent quite figured out the flow completely yet. Not exactly what I'm used to.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 1, 2011)

Old thread... but whatever!!


----------



## mommyphotog (Sep 1, 2011)

Where in Philly? How far are you from Baltimore? That's where I am and we could do a shoot together.


----------



## KmH (Sep 1, 2011)

mommyphotog said:


> Where in Philly? How far are you from Baltimore? That's where I am and we could do a shoot together.


The OP hasn't returned to the forum since the day after starting this thread.
In the OP's profile it indicates: _*Last Activity 04-04-2011 06:07 AM*_


----------



## liamjake (Sep 24, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 24, 2011)

You have beautiful eyes I would post on model mayhem or something, someone will shoot you for free.  Or craigslist maybe...


----------



## marmots (Sep 24, 2011)

oo this is exactly the type of image that i work with normally
im on it


----------



## marmots (Sep 24, 2011)

nevermind...


----------



## Olga_pv (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is my try... Far from perfect, of course 



BuJ6F by Olga_pv, on Flickr


----------



## shootermcgavin (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job olga that looks pretty good compared to original.


----------



## Raincheck (Sep 24, 2011)

Here you go before and after, I didnt over do it else it will look fake... Gtx Rain...
Btw this is how they do it for magazines and so on... not to much...


----------



## Raincheck (Sep 24, 2011)

Ps pm me for the high res photo....


----------



## MissCream (Sep 24, 2011)

OLD THREAD


----------



## marmots (Sep 24, 2011)

well... i didn't realize it was an old thread until after i did the edit

so im gonna post it anyway


----------



## Raincheck (Sep 24, 2011)

Since we are editing any way maybe we can ask the forum what they think of the edits posted so far and rate them...


----------



## Olga_pv (Sep 25, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Nice job olga that looks pretty good compared to original.



Thank you!



Raincheck said:


> Since we are editing any way maybe we can ask the forum what they think of the edits posted so far and rate them...



Would be nice... Also I think would be nice if another photos for edition posted here


----------



## snowbear (Jul 18, 2014)

2+ year old thread lives again!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2014)

2+ year old thread lives again!

View attachment 79780[/QUOTE]


Spammers never care about how old a thread is.  All they want to do is get their ads out.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 18, 2014)

I checked it out -- amateurish poor quality work. The before/after  examples on the home page are frankly embarrassing. They don't even seem  to know that on planet earth the value of the sky color gradates  lighter toward the horizon.

If you used it I hope you didn't waste too much money.

Joe


----------

